# Emma Bunton ( seltene ) Feet - Pics x16



## Crash (1 Juli 2009)

Guten Tag ...

Dies ist sozusagen mein erstes Mal , über Verbesserungsvorschläge würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Könnte mir ausserdem bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Bilder nebeneinander bekomme ?

:thx:


----------



## Buterfly (1 Juli 2009)

Danke für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (2 Juli 2009)

Besten Dank für deine Pics.:thumbup:

Ist Futter für die Fans.




Zur Aufteilung der Bilder

Entweder ordnest du die von Hand beim erstellen des Posts. Dann musst du den Abstand zwischen den Bilderlinks verkleinern.

So hast du den Post erstellt:



 

So sieht er nach der Änderung aus.



 

Das ganze ist aber teilweise Fummelsarbeit. 

Und da wir alle faul sind empfehle ich dir ein Uploadtool wie *PicUp*.

Der lädt dir 100te von Bilder in einen Rutsch hoch, ist sehr einfach zu bedienen und ordnet die Bilder sauber an.


----------



## Crash (2 Juli 2009)

:thx: das ihr alle hier so hilfreich zu neuen Mitgliedern seid :thx:

und zum Ratschlag mit Picup kann ich nur sagen super1


----------



## sway2003 (2 Juli 2009)

Danke für Emma !


----------



## jogi50 (7 Juli 2009)

Danke sehr,schöne Bilder.


----------



## jean58 (29 Juli 2009)

:thumbup:danke für emma sie war schon mein liebling bei den spice girls


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Juli 2013)

Emma hat sehr schöne Feet.


----------

